# Mill Creek



## outbackmac

Any info on this campground


----------



## Howier

If its ON the island its going to be tough to get a trailer there.


----------



## mswalt

Been a long time since I've been to Macinac Island. Stayed at the Grand Hotel....about 30 years ago or so.

Enjoy your trip.

Mark


----------



## leaderdogmom

We camped there about 20 years ago ( can't believe it's been that long!!). Very large campground, 600 sites with 200 full hookup. Spectacular view of the Mackinaw bridge. It's a great place for a home base to visit the local attractions. I'm not sure about the park amenities now. They have a shuttle to the ferry to the island. If you go, be sure to plan to drive over the bridge to the U.P. The Soo locks are really interesting, there's a shipwreck museum in Whitefish Point that has artifacts and the bell from the Edmund Fitzgerald. Taquemenon Falls is a great place to hike. Casinos are nearby too. All no more than an hour or so from the campground. The only problem I remember having there was the seagulls kept landing on our picnic table while we were eating and kept trying to take our food. Also, it can be windy there.

http://www.campmackinaw.com/camp_info.htm


----------



## H2oSprayer

It's not located on the island, it is located in just about the most northern part of the LP of Michigan. According to RV Parks Review, other then spotty WIFI reception, they have received decent marks. It also looks like they cater to groups







. For more info, click here. I believe their website indicated that they only have 11 sites with hookups on the water and they fill up fast. They offer a shuttle to the ferries that go to the island. Although we love The Straits State Park, of the private CG's in the area, this one looks like the nicest. The DW and I were talking that if we go here next year, we would like to spend a night on the island and do a couple day bike tour of it. Hope our mini-me's will be up to the ride









Although it's 85 miles away from Mill Creek, another notable place to visit would be Tahquamenon Falls State Park as well as the Soo Locks and .........


----------



## kmsjs

We camped there last summer. It was a great location for home base. We spent most of our time being tourists, so not a whole lotta time at the campground. The sites are separated by trees, not a lot of privacy but not a parking lot. The kids had a lot of fun swimming and playing miniature golf with their cousins. My brother, sister-in-law and their six kids tented right behind us. They said the bathrooms were clean and liked that all 8 of them could take showers at the same time. But I digress, the view of the bridge was amazing and there is a park right up next to the water. This is where we had our family pictures taken on the last day. The only draw back was there was no laundry at the campground. We had to go to the hotel my parents were staying at and do a bunch of loads in just two machines. Oh, and for visitors there was a $3.00 charge per vehicle just to enter the campground. My son just added that he really liked the park at the campground. Now, he is going on about how cool it was, old tires and recycled stuff. If I recall it was like the ones we grew up on. So overall, I highly recommend this campground. We had a blast and would love to go back someday. The husband just added and it was close to stuff. Hope this helps.

Also, yes on the Soo Locks, if you go to the Canadian side you can walk across them. The other place that was mentioned was T(I can not even begin to spell that) Falls my parents honeymooned there many moons ago. We are sorry we missed them. We went up through Michigan and down through Wisconsin, if you want to lengthen your trip. Do not miss Door County, WI. or The Dells.

My son, also recommends Michigan Chillers to young readers. They are written by a local author and he loved reading about places he had been.


----------



## Camping Fan

leaderdogmom said:


> We camped there about 20 years ago ( can't believe it's been that long!!). Very large campground, 600 sites with 200 full hookup. Spectacular view of the Mackinaw bridge. It's a great place for a home base to visit the local attractions. I'm not sure about the park amenities now. They have a shuttle to the ferry to the island. If you go, be sure to plan to drive over the bridge to the U.P. The Soo locks are really interesting, there's a shipwreck museum in Whitefish Point that has artifacts and the bell from the Edmund Fitzgerald. Taquemenon Falls is a great place to hike. Casinos are nearby too. All no more than an hour or so from the campground. The only problem I remember having there was the seagulls kept landing on our picnic table while we were eating and kept trying to take our food. Also, it can be windy there.
> 
> http://www.campmackinaw.com/camp_info.htm


Good location for a base camp to visit all the sites leaderdogmom mentioned. Other places to visit are Colonial Michilimackinac and Mill Creek Historic State Park, both in or near Mackinaw City. You can get a combo ticket good for entering both along with the fort on Mackinac Island. Also, if you enjoy lighthouses there are some within driving distance (Forty Mile Point, Old Presque Isle and New Presque Isle) and you can see more on a Lighthouse cruise by Shepler's Ferry. I've done both the eastbound (Lake Huron) and westbound (Lake Michigan) cruises and highly recommend them.

Here's a link to reviews of the campground from RV Park Reviews Clicky thingy


----------



## leaderdogmom

Oh, I remember the playground with the old tires, my kids thought they were cool. I hope the showers are better now, you had to pull on a chain above your head to get the water to run..made it hard to wash you hair with one hand or wash a five year old's hair! But that was 20 yrs ago!!!

DH just reminded me of a really cool antique wooden boat show in Hessell, east of St Ignace. This year it's August 8th http://www.lchistorical.org/boatfest.html

St Ignace also has a car show the last weekend in June every year.


----------



## Cj45

We camped at the Tee Pee, just down the road from Mill Creek. Mill Creek seemed pretty big, and the TeePee was smaller and more family like and had better reviews at that time, which was 5 years ago. We enjoyed the area very much, including the colonial fort and the old saw mill. Going north to T falls is a great idea, too. We had a lovely time there. Be sure to wear swim shoes/suits, because if it's a warm day it's impossible to stay out of the water! 
Have fun,
Cj


----------

